# double-dip recession



## nickel (Apr 25, 2012)

Διαβάζω στο BBC:

*UK economy in double-dip recession*
The UK economy has returned to recession, official figures have shown. The economy shrank by 0.2% in the first three months of 2012, the Office for National Statistics (ONS) said. This followed contraction of 0.3% in the last three months of 2011.
The ONS said there was a sharp 3% fall in construction output, the biggest fall for three years, adding that it had double-checked the figures.
A recession is defined as two consecutive quarters of contraction.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17836624

Ας δούμε μια μετάφραση, στα Νέα:
*Σε διπλή ύφεση η βρετανική οικονομία για πρώτη φορά από τη δεκαετία του 1970*
Σε ύφεση βυθίσθηκε η βρετανική οικονομία το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2012, λόγω κυρίως της μεγάλης πτώσης που σημείωσε η κατασκευαστική δραστηριότητα (-3%), σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που ανακοίνωσε την Τετάρτη η βρετανική στατιστική υπηρεσία.
Συγκεκριμένα, η οικονομία συρρικνώθηκε κατά 0,2% έναντι του δ΄τριμήνου 2011, όταν είχε συρρικνωθεί κατά 0,3%. Τεχνικά, η ύφεση είναι δύο συνεχόμενα τρίμηνα μείωσης του ΑΕΠ.
http://www.tanea.gr/latestnews/article/?aid=4715081

Πώς ορίζεται η *double-dip recession* σε αξιόπιστες πηγές;

*Double-Dip Recession*
When gross domestic product (GDP) growth slides back to negative after a quarter or two of positive growth. A double-dip recession refers to a recession followed by a short-lived recovery, followed by another recession. 
The causes for a double-dip recession vary but often include a slowdown in the demand for goods and services because of layoffs and spending cutbacks from the previous downturn.
A double-dip (or even triple-dip) is a worst-case scenario. Fear that the economy will move back into a deeper and longer recession makes recovery even more difficult.
http://www.investopedia.com/terms/d/doublediprecession.asp#axzz1t2sRQYVk

A *W-shaped recession* occurs when the economy has a recession, emerges from the recession with a short period of growth, but quickly falls back into recession.
The early 1980s recession in the United States is cited as an example of a W-shaped recession.[4] The National Bureau of Economic Research considers two recessions to have occurred in the early 1980s.[5] The economy fell into recession from January 1980 to July 1980, shrinking at an 8 percent annual rate from April to June 1980. The economy then entered a quick period of growth, and in the first three months of 1981 grew at an 8.4 percent annual rate. As the Federal Reserve under Paul Volcker raised interest rates to fight inflation, the economy dipped back into recession (hence, the "double dip") from July 1981 to November 1982. The economy then entered a period of mostly robust growth for the rest of the decade.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-dip_recession#W-shaped_recession

Στο _Οικονομικό Χ-Σ_:
*double-dip recession.* Ύφεση με διπλή πτώση (βουτιά, πυθμένα, πάτο). Μετά την ύφεση εμφανίζεται σύντομα ισχυρή ανάκαμψη, την οποία ακολουθεί νέα πτώση. Μια από τις αιτίες είναι η υπερβολική αύξηση των αποθεμάτων. Βλ. W-shaped recovery.

Καταλαβαίνουμε λοιπόν τι είναι η «διπλή ύφεση» που λένε τα ελληνικά μέσα, η διπλή βουτιά. Και βέβαια δεν είναι αυτό που περιγράφει το BBC ή όποιος άλλος ονόμασε έτσι τα δύο συνεχή τρίμηνα ύφεσης.

Θα έλεγα ότι είναι σφάλμα του τιτλατζή (το κείμενο κάνει λόγο μόνο για recession), ενώ σε άλλο κείμενο («BoE man warns UK close to 'double-dip' recession ahead of knife-edge GDP data») βάζουν τον όρο στο στόμα ανθρώπου της Τράπεζας της Αγγλίας που αναφέρθηκε απλώς σε _recession_. Μα τι στο καλό;

(Όλα αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα μπροστά στα δικά μας, αλλά καμιά φορά είναι καλύτερα να βλέπεις τα δέντρα για να ξεχνάς το δάσος...)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2012)

http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/mythbusters/db/food/double-dipping-is-germ-warfare.html


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2012)

http://forex.capital.gr/fx/view_list/macro_data/2012-04-25/17930


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2012)

Ωραίο το «για δεύτερη φορά μπαίνει σε ύφεση». Αν μας έλεγε και πότε ήταν η πρώτη φορά...


----------



## SBE (Apr 28, 2012)

Δηλαδή πρόκειται για νέο κύμα ύφεσης, για δεύτερο κύμα ύφεσης, για αλλεπάλληλες υφέσεις, για επιστροφή στην ύφεση κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Themis (Apr 28, 2012)

Ύφεση σχήματος W, ύφεση διπλού πυθμένα, δι(πλο)κατωφερής/ διπύθμενη/ διπρανής ύφεση, ύφεση με γκελ ψόφιας γάτας.
Επί της ουσίας του ευρύτερου θέματος της ονομασίας φάσεων του οικονομικού κύκλου, έχουμε πει μερικά με αφορμή τη διάκριση depression-recession.


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

Double-dip recession: don't say we didn't warn you


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2012)

Σε σελίδα που παραπέμπει η παραπάνω σελίδα του New Statesman:
The Office for National Statistics has confirmed that the UK is officially back in recession. Output in the first quarter of this year fell by 0.2 per cent, following a drop of 0.3 per cent in the previous quarter. In other words, the technical definition of a double-dip recession (two consecutive quarters of falling output) has now been met.

Όχι, βέβαια. Αυτός είναι (για πολλούς) ο ορισμός για την ύφεση / recession (π.χ. «In the UK recessions are generally defined as 2 successive quarters of negative growth (or 6 months)» — http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recession). 

Υπάρχει παραπομπή στο Office for National Statistics, που δεν αναφέρεται σε double-dip. Μα πώς κάνουν τόσοι το ίδιο λάθος; Και πώς στήνουν τέτοιο εξώφυλλο χωρίς W;


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

*Wwell, on the cover of The New Statesman above, I see the W (double-u - Who, me?), a bit fractured on the second dip coming up next just below the wannabe bronco-buster's butt, but it's there.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2012)

Εννοώ πώς στήνουν τέτοιο εξώφυλλο με W όταν η ύφεση που έχουν δεν έχει W ή double dip. (Έχω γίνει πολύ τηλεγραφικός...)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2012)

Τα δυτικά Βαλκάνια βρίσκονται φέτος σε ύφεση «διπλού πάτου» καθοδηγούμενα από μείωση της σερβικής οικονομίας κατά 2,5%, αναφέρει η επικεφαλής της Παγκόσμιας Τράπεζας για την περιοχή Τζέιν Άρμιτατζ, εξαιτίας των επιπτώσεων της κρίσης στην Ευρωζώνη.
http://www.tanea.gr/latestnews/article/?aid=4765356

​ 
Ύφεση διπλού πάτου, 3790 ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Ο διπλός πάτος (double bottom) είναι, απ' όσο ξέρω, κάτι που έχουν οι βαλίτσες για να κρύβουμε κάτι από τους τελωνειακούς.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2012)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι ο τίτλος της είδησης στα ΝΕΑ δεν είναι "διπλός πάτος", αλλά "διπλή ύφεση". Ο τιτλατζής ξέρει περισσότερα αγγλικά από τον ρεπόρτερ ή διαβάζει Λεξιλογία;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 6, 2012)

Έχει και βιντεάκι
Διπλός πάτος, όμως, με τίποτα.


----------



## Themis (Dec 20, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία που μια συνάδελφος έπεσε πάνω στο πρόβλημα και έκανε κάποια έρευνα, αναφέρω:
- Η ύφεση σχήματος W φαίνεται να έχει αρκετή διάδοση σε οικονομικά κείμενα, αν και δεν ξέρουμε σε ποιες περιπτώσεις μεταφράζεται έτσι η double-dip recession ή απευθείας η W-shaped recession.
- Παλιότερα, κάτι που δεν θυμόμουνα, το είχα αποδώσει _ύφεση διπλής καταβύθισης_. Μου φαίνεται καλό για κοστουμάτο ύφος και ακριβές. Ας μας βρίσκεται κι αυτό.
- Μου έρχεται στο μυαλό η _δίφορη ύφεση_. Αν σας τρομάζει, σκεφτείτε πόσο χειρότερη θα ήταν μια _αειφόρα ύφεση_.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2012)

...
Δίφορη όπως στο κέρατό τους το δίφορο; Ή το δικό μας, ότι μας τα φόρεσαν για τα καλά και τώρα σφυρίζουν κλέφτικα; Αλλού τρων, αλλού πίνουν, κι αλλού παν και το δίνουν. Την εικόνα τη δίνει πάντως, με ή χωρίς κέρατα, με τα διπλά κέρατα πιο παραστατική, αιχμηρή και οδυνηρή. Ανθίζει δις και μας αφήνει δύστυχους. Αειθαλή τη βλέπω όμως (αειφόρο, αεί φόρους, αϊσιχτίρ) κι ανησυχώ, λαφίσια θα 'ν' τα κέρατα, κάθε χρόνο φυτρώνει καινούργιο. Αείλανθη, βρωμοΰφεση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

:)
Η δική μας ύφεση ορίζεται σαν «πολλαπλές βουτιές» ή σαν «μακροβούτι»; Θα μπορούσαμε να την πούμε και «ντιπ για ντιπ ύφεση».


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2012)

Ύφεση σε σχήμα ανάποδου κεφαλαίου μι.
Ύφεση σε σχήμα ανάποδου μι.


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να την πούμε και «ντιπ για ντιπ ύφεση».


Τσκ, τσκ, ανακρίβειες! Ντιπ _και_ ντιπ ύφεση. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι δίντιπη!


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2012)

Στον αγγλικό τυπο έχει εμφανιστεί και η triple-dip recession, επιεδή λεει εκεί παει η οικονομία της χώρας τώρα.


----------



## cougr (Dec 22, 2012)

Και _multiple-dip recession_.


----------



## Themis (Dec 22, 2012)

cougr said:


> Και _multiple-dip recession_.


Οπότε φτάνουμε στο _ντιπ για ντιπ ύφεση_ του Νίκελ ή, αν το δούμε σε μακροκλίμακα, _λουκανικόσχημη ύφεση_. Τέλος πάντων, όλη αυτή η ολιγοντιπία ή πολιντιπία αντιστοιχεί μάλλον στον ντιπάτο ρυθμό των ημερών μας. Στον καιρό της αθωότητας αυτά λεγόντουσαν _ύφεση_, άντε το πολύ-πολύ _παρατεταμένη_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2012)

Να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι με κορυφές; Δίκορφη, τρίκορφη, πολύκορφη; Άλλωστε, και η ύφεση κορυφώνεται...


----------



## Themis (Dec 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι με κορυφές; Δίκορφη, τρίκορφη, πολύκορφη;


Μου φαίνεται κορφαία πολύ καλή ιδέα. Είναι θέμα οπτικής γωνίας. Άνετα θα λέγαμε ύφεση διπλής κτλ. κορύφωσης, άρα γιατί όχι δίκορφη κτλ.;


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2012)

Μόνο που η κορύφωση είναι το αντιθετο του dip, που σημαίνει ότι μια ύφεση που πάει όπως εδώ έχει τρεις κορυφές και δύο χαμηλά σημεία. Και υπαρχει κίνδυνος μπερδέματος. Ο ένας μιλάει για κορύφωση της κρίσης κι ό άλλος για καταβαράθρωση της οικονομίας. Στα ελληνικά θα λέγαμε ίσως για ύφεση με αναλαμπές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2012)

Double-dip recession ;):






Από την Boston Globe και την παρουσίαση που έκανε ο Daeman, εδώ.


----------

